# slotted metal shift gate on a TT..?



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Has anyone thought for a slotted metal shift gate mod, on a TT mkI?

You think it will be nice on a TT?


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Yeah, that would look pretty neat I think.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am in the early stages of getting this mod engineered, fingers crossed ;-)

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

I've thought about this before and think it would look great. Keep us posted charlie.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

How would that work, I mean I assume the slots would just line up with the existing shift but what about us with short shifters etc as it wouldn't line up with OEM shift? :?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have just spoken to my engineering company who said that in principle it would be something they could do without issue.

I will be taking a spare trim piece with me for them to use as a template and will be making a template for where the gearstick needs to go to avoid fouling issues.

Les I have considered the quickshift crew (been looking at this idea for sometime now) and unless you have the sided to side adjuster too it should make no significant difference, although it should be relatively straightforward to adjust if necessary.

I will potentially be going to see them this week (subject to weather) he reckons he will be in tomorrow and as it is only down the road I will endeavour to get myself down to see him this week; he said he should be able to price it up for me there and then.

I anticipate using aluminium and having it finished to match the rest of the trim, although obvioulsy mine will be finished in black ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Damn, more cool mods to drool over. Can't wait to see pics of the item - fitted, even!

Keep us all posted, Charlie.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Hope it will work with the forge big knob. 8)


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

keep us all posted Charlie!


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Hope it will work with the forge big knob. 8)


Should not make a difference really as the big knob sits higher than where the gate will.

The snow has just started hard again here so weather permitting this should be under way shortly.

I will get pics sorted as soon as possible but give it a little while as they will need time to make them.

Charlie


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Charlie said:


> I have just spoken to my engineering company who said that in principle it would be something they could do without issue.
> 
> I will be taking a spare trim piece with me for them to use as a template and will be making a template for where the gearstick needs to go to avoid fouling issues.
> 
> ...


 Sounds good charlie. I have the nuspeed short shifter (pre forge's one) which I think isn't adjustable it just shortens the front to back throw of the stick. So I guess you would simply remove the OEM gaiter and refit the ring over it. I would deffo be interested in one if it works well esp with my nuspeed short shift.


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

ohhhh im looking forward to this!!!!!


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

interested in this too  ,
look forward to updates

Mark


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Yup, would love one like the R8.

I thought about this a year or so back and thought in reality it would be easy to remove the alu ring and bolt over a nice new complete cover in it's place.


----------



## leedo (Oct 17, 2008)

alexisgt said:


> Has anyone thought for a slotted metal shift gate mod, on a TT mkI?
> 
> You think it will be nice on a TT?


Is this for the MK2? Does anyone know where you can get these from?

Cheers
Lee


----------



## SAJ77 (Nov 16, 2008)

That would be a cool mod 8)

I want one....damn, the pesky DSG [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Saj


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

i really hope this turns into something do able with a great finish,
maybe do 2 versions for guys with short shift? ie shorter slots?


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

My ring is currently a bit marked from previous owner so this would be a cool way to replace the damaged trim


----------



## mattshields2004 (Oct 24, 2008)

I would defo be up for getting one of those off of you Charlie!


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

defo interested in getting one, might be one of the coolest mods for the tt if you pull it off.

this of corse would be no use for yellow as bits of pies might clog up the slots :-*


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Delighted to see such a positive response, I have been considering this for ages, but due to some of my other plans falling flat I was planning on waiting until I had one made before posting, but as this thread got started I thought I would declare my intentions ;-)

In theory it should be straightforward, he said they can work in any metal I like and a satin finish to match the interior is doable. I think the tricky bit will be ensuring no fouling as I mentioned and a few trial and error efforts will probably be required as we will all want it quite "tight" and I hope to get a clickety clack type noise like on a Ferrari ;-)

I am on the case and if I can I will go and see him tomorrow, although the snow is pretty crazy here.

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Had some designs for this drew out on CAD as i used it as my college project - never thort anyone wud b interested in it tho 
thought people wud have given it the old tryin to be an R8 thing :? but as it was a harmless excersise for my college project i just designed it and produced all the drawings etc - had the chance to get a prototype milled from balsa wood and then maybe a real version made but havnt bothered getting back to the company who were goin to charge me a small fortune for their time 

Ill get my cad pics up if i can and my google sketch up models


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

If you could send them to me mate that would be awesome and obviously a free finished product would be your reward ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Absolutely charlie no problem at all 

im at work at the min and they are at home or knockin about in my college bag on the memory stick so ill pull them off and pdf them over to you - ill need to update sum of the dimensions n sizes but tha wont take 2 mins


----------



## alexisgt (Apr 10, 2009)

Such a great response!!!

Charlie, wish for a great construction for the slotted metal shift..!

In a reasonable price i' m sure it will be the top mkI mod!


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

To keep the theme going inside the car it would be great if this fitted within the standard aluminium ring


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

yer as i did my conseptual designs i didnt take this into consideration - but then i changed the design to sit flush under the ring so ur exisiting bolts wud screw thru and keep it in place - makes it cheaper aswell

Other designs inlcuded a bowl like design wer the top lip surrounding the bowl edge sat up and into the ring wer the screws were - looks good aswell


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah secured in place by the ring like the orbit ring! we might need a nice colar for the gear stick however once the rubber gaitor has been removed??


----------



## *JP* (Jan 19, 2009)

krismc said:


> yeah secured in place by the ring like the orbit ring! we might need a nice colar for the gear stick however once the rubber gaitor has been removed??


Or could it be designed to fit over the rubber gaitor?


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

if u have ever reomved the gaitor n ring then u will notice it is a pretty easy job to do and to design taking into consideration - ur measurements are exact due to the rubbing and smoothness needed to shift gears. im not sure wether it can be done leaving the rubber sleeve on - but taking it off gives the stick more freedom to move - the only thing holding me back from absolute perfection in the design was actually gettin up close to an R8 or Ferrari with similar designs and seeing how they were constructed and the methods they had in place.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Never even thought of this... excellent idea


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

lets just hope it works then :roll:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I like the sound of this but on the down side I thought I had finished modding yellow [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Like that ever happens!


----------



## Dance171 (Feb 8, 2009)

This is a good idea but what are peoples thoughts how the big knob would look with this? think you would have to change it to something more along the lines of the r8 knob too


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

wonder how much tha little beuty wud cost from the stealers - not tha it wud fit i dont think ?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I like the sound of this but on the down side I thought I had finished modding yellow [smiley=bigcry.gif] :wink:


Oh for goodness sake Andrew you have been around long enought to know that that is just silly - IT NEVER ENDS :lol:

I will talk to him about something that fits inside the trim and also something that completely replaces it, which is what I had anticipated in the first place - it needs to be as uncomplicated as possible to keep the engineering costs low enough to make the end product a reasonable price 

I look forward to receiving the info Eiphos ;-) thanks for your help it will hopefully speed things up radically.

Charlie


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Dance171 said:


> This is a good idea but what are peoples thoughts how the big knob would look with this? think you would have to change it to something more along the lines of the r8 knob too


I think I would take a chance!


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It would be interesting to see if this can be done. One thing to bear in mind is the narrowness of the shaft on the R8 stick. Accomodating an existing wider shaft would mean that the slots merge together and you end up with the fingers between slots too small or non existent. I think it might need a new stick too for that reason.

I must also say that I found the R8 manual shift a little demanding - it seemed too easy to end up slotting into the wrong gear. I don't know if this was due to the precise path dictated by the slotted plate or just because I wasn't used to it but it's another thing to bear in mind. It may be best to have the gate dictated by the existing mechanism, rather than imposing a more precise movement with the plate, for ease of changing gear.

It does look very distinctive however so would be a good mod to do. Perhaps having the finger ends more rounded and slightly shorter will help with any selection issues? Having the plate floating on springs or adjustable may help to match the existing gate.

There are two types of short shift mechanisms provided at the selector fork end to accomodate - one where the front/rear movement is shortened and one where the left/right movement is also shortened. The latter is more rare and may be more difficult to accomodate as it will merge the slots together. Short shifts achieved by a shorter shaft may force the plate lower also merging the slots. The plate is better higher up the shaft as the slots become further apart. It would be an interesting bit of design trying to accommodate all the variants. Keep us posted


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Dance171 said:


> This is a good idea but what are peoples thoughts how the big knob would look with this? think you would have to change it to something more along the lines of the r8 knob too


Forge big knob UGH!
My Auto Aesthetics speed 4 will look just great with it I recon.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

John-H said:


> It would be interesting to see if this can be done. One thing to bear in mind is the narrowness of the shaft on the R8 stick. Accomodating an existing wider shaft would mean that the slots merge together and you end up with the fingers between slots too small or non existent. I think it might need a new stick too for that reason.
> 
> I must also say that I found the R8 manual shift a little demanding - it seemed too easy to end up slotting into the wrong gear. I don't know if this was due to the precise path dictated by the slotted plate or just because I wasn't used to it but it's another thing to bear in mind. It may be best to have the gate dictated by the existing mechanism, rather than imposing a more precise movement with the plate, for ease of changing gear.
> 
> ...


Cheers for your input John, you can always be relied upon to inject some good sense into these sorts of ideas, I have a few ideas surrounding the issues you have raised. I will update as soon as I have been and seen them - fingers crossed for tomorrow ;-)

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

also i will look over my designs again at some of those issues

i didnt have the chance or time to design one for the short shift or for the forge big knob as there was too much input at the time trying to design just the normal 5 and 6 speed.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Anyone got the sizes and dimensions for the short shift and forge big knob ??? need to update the drawings to assist charlie :?:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

UKRPG said:


> Dance171 said:
> 
> 
> > This is a good idea but what are peoples thoughts how the big knob would look with this? think you would have to change it to something more along the lines of the r8 knob too


Not wanting to p*** on the parade, but I really think that a different gear knob would be needed. The Forge big knob would look a bit odd no? :? 
A shiny stalk would be a good idea too, as a lot of it would be seen.

Am I the only one to like the rubber gator? It's a bit S/M don't you think? :twisted:

Still, interested in how this turns out though.


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Would the new design include something to stop all the dust & other cr*p that might end up falling in between the selectors & making a mess inside the selector housing?


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

yer i had thought of this and i cud only think of an upside down rubber cone tha fitted to the bottom of the shaft and bolted to the top of the ring at the top along with the new aluminium shift peice


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

Having owned a Ferrari Dino 246 GTB and a 308 GTB over the years and the clanking of the gate being a particular turn on for me, I tried to make a gear shift gate for my TT sometime ago. In principle it would seem to be a fairly simple thing to do and my first try was with stiff cardboard, then hardboard and then thin plywood with the intention of using the final one as a template for an engineering company to make the finished aluminum product, but there are problems. What has been written up to now, for the most part, is purely cosmetic; that is the easy part.

Stood back as it were, and not knowing what is under the rubber gaitor it would seem to be feasible, so anyone looking at the job from above might feel confident, as I did. Producing a computerized drawing of what you would like it to look like is simple. Getting it to work in practice is quite something else. The two main problems to overcome are the thickness of the standard gear stick shaft and the fact that an aspect of the gear change incorporates a cable. Another problem but not as problematic, is the space between the top of the casing under the floor pan and the underside of the existing gear change arrangement. I assume this could be overcome by beveling the gate or spacing it off.

I found that the thickness of the standard shaft is such that it is not possible for it to move through the slotted shape, the making of which has a limited amount of space to work with and by necessity the slots need to be quite thin. It's difficult to describe that aspect of the project, but moving on&#8230; I even thought of re-working the standard shaft so that it was a lot thinner or even getting the whole gear stick and it's entry into the casing re-manufactured. Incidentally, I don't have a short shift.

The problem with the cable aspect of the gear change is that it is not constant and does not move in a set way every time a gear is changed because of natural 'slop' in the cable. This doesn't matter in normal circumstances. A main requirement for the gate to work would be that the stick when traveling through the gate should take a very accurate route, ideally.

A gate that works from first being installed will not remain so IMO. There is a lot more I could write covering what I experienced.

I considered making one based around the same idea as the one fitted to the Lotus Elise which is a sort of cut down version of what we are discussing here, but it would not have anywhere near the same impact and there would be no clanking.

I know for a fact that one commercial company failed on all counts; unconnected with me.

I've got everything crossed for this very very desirable mod to succeed. If anyone succeeds with this project, put me down for TWO LOL.

Joe

PS I know from experience that this kind of mod will not suit everybody.


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

I've discussed the idea for a slotted gear lever gate on here before and today I have come to the same conclusion, unfortunately. Here is an alternative idea which probably will work with the obvious changes to the shape etc. and the configuation of the gear change. The open space around the central area might offset the problems I spoke of above. I don't think I could bring myself to do this as the result would not justify the effort involved.










Joe


----------



## TTCool (Feb 7, 2005)

You could clamp a gear lever gate part way up your exising OEM gear stick, to move with it. That might make you feel as though you are using a 6 bar gate :roll:

I'll get me coat.

Joe


----------



## forgemotorsport (May 6, 2002)

We used to make the Lotus shift gate for Lotus ...if some one has a drawing or pattern we could have a look see


----------



## Mark Davies (Apr 10, 2007)

I think this would look really good but my initial thoughts did echo some of those above. It's never going to be as simple as just unbolting the gaitor ring, taking off the rubber gaitor and substituting a nice new, shiny plate.

Underneath that rubber gaitor is a gear shaft that was never intended to be seen. It isn't particularly well finished and I wouldn't want it on show. It's also going to need a purpose made gear shaft and knob - something that will not only be needed to make the slotted gate work (as suggested by those above who have already looked into it) but also just to make it look presentable. How easy or hard is it to remove the entire shaft and replace it with something else?

So yes, great idea, but a lot of work to do yet. Perhaps all you guys who have worked on it already can get your heads together with the likes of Forge and see if between you the problems can be sorted, because I'm sure it is something that would have a demand.


----------



## Lefts (Jan 5, 2009)

KentishTT said:


> My ring is currently a bit marked from previous owner so this would be a cool way to replace the damaged trim


Finar


----------



## UKRPG (Oct 14, 2009)

Nobody likes a damaged ring or a frozen knob - 2 very bad side effects of TT ownership

--common you were all thinking it


----------



## dzTT (Mar 11, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## zorg (Apr 25, 2006)

so has this project died or what???

-z


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Probably. But bookmark is cuz it will resurface in a year or so.

cheers.


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

bump?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

krismc said:


> bump?


 I would guess with all that's been said before on this thread that its more or less died a death.


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

Have to agree with a few on here....,

Not worth the effort and it will take a lot to cover the stuff below the shift plate.

The gaps would be so small between the gears that it wouls look silly and not robust enough.

Personally, give it up as a bad idea...,

Shame.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Think Charlie is still looking into it, but not 100% sure


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

T3RBO said:


> Think Charlie is still looking into it, but not 100% sure


I think Charlie WAS looking into it but I think he may have abandoned it.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's one from germany...not a repost I hope.

http://www.metal-designer.de/phpartikel.php?artid=34


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Here's one from germany...not a repost I hope.
> 
> http://www.metal-designer.de/phpartikel.php?artid=34


Great find... sounds really good spec

_They would like its AUDI TT (8N) scolded like a genuine supersportsman? We have somewhat completely special for you. Our newest development: The Kulissenschaltung for the AUDI TT (8N). She does not only captivate as optical delicacies in the interior of your car, you in addition into the benefit of a sportier Schaltfeelings will come. The individual switching lanes were had a feeling for to the original circuit and extended with some extras. Schaltknauf/Schaltstock: With the Schaltknauf it acts around, out of full material turned aluminum ball. This is installed with the help of a fine thread onto the original switching stick. The sporty resistance is maintained by the small weight of the aluminum ball with switching. The shroud of the switching stick consists of a stainless high-grade steel pipe of the wall thickness of 0.5 mm. Won by the small wall thickness the necessary free space to scolded. Switching bag/space ring: The space ring provides for the necessary distance of the Schalteinheit to the switching tunnel. The material of the space ring consists of a special wood, which was selected for this purpose. This is referred before the distribution with black leather and functioned at the same time as switching bag. This prevents the view into the switching tunnel. Schalteinheit: The Schalteinheit is manufactured made of high-quality brushed high-grade steel (1.4301). Necessary stability is ensured by the material thickness of 3mm. In this high-grade steel plate are those, the operating path had a feeling for switching lanes. The Schalteinheit is installed with the help of the original threads and Torxschrauben (lens head). The assembly of the Kulissenschaltung for the AUDI TT (8N) is not destructive. That is called you must neither changes in the switching tunnel make, nor Originalteile damage. The original fastening spots are used. Except the Schalteinheit and the Aluminiumknauf is manufactured all components in manual work. Therefore it concerns with each circuit a Unikat._


----------



## stevebeechTA (May 16, 2009)

Good find as it demonstrates what one would be like 

At first i thought brilliant, but not so sure :? shame as i love the idea


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

I'm not so sure either. The leather gaiter underneath the gate doesn't look so good. I wonder if they do a six spped version?

Josh


----------



## jamesllew (Dec 27, 2009)

i love the look of this on other cars but this model just looks so tacky and dont you think the sound it makes would seriously annoy you i doo err..


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Splendid idea. I'd be up for one of these beauties too. Should look good with the Auto Aesthetics knob.

Doug


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

I kinda agree . . love the thought, but in practice it just doesn't 'seem' right :? I wonder how it would look with the standard TT gaitor ring bolted back on top . . . :!: Plus I'd be tempted not to have a gaitor underneath but to expose cleaned/polished parts of the linkage for that stripped down racer look :roll:


----------



## krismc (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah i think it would be a lot better with the standard ring put over it


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I am still looking into this as well as a load of other internal and engine bay metal trim pieces, which I am just awaiting a final quote for 1 of each item as a sample. so I can photo them and put them on here.

The shift gate link does not look as I anticipate the one we are doing, it will initially be a 6 speed model only and I will try and avoid the using the same space for reverse and 1st as in this one, although that may prove unavoidable.

The finish will be powdercoated to match as closely as possible the other interior trim work (Various colours may be available)and it will be modelled out of one piece of metal and as far as is possible will look like the original ring but with an H pattern inside it.

The design brief is to integrate the item into the OEM interior, so that it blends in with its surroundings and enhances them.

I will update as soon as sorted and I am currently working on the drawings with a compass, ruler etc etc ;-)

Charlie


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

I rather like that!


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Sounds good *Charlie* - would it also be possible to have _TT_ engraved just below the 4th gear slot :idea:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

rabTT said:


> Sounds good *Charlie* - would it also be possible to have _TT_ engraved just below the 4th gear slot :idea:


I have considered that but as I would have to outsource the engraving, it would inevitably add cost to the item which I am hoping to be selling - I am trying to keep the cost down as much as possible without compromising quality but in fairness it propably wouldn't cost much for me to get a few done 

Or maybe your username from the forum, when you sell the car you can take it off the car replace it with the standard one and keep it as a memento 

Charlie


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

T3RBO said:


> TTQ2K2 said:
> 
> 
> > Here's one from germany...not a repost I hope.
> ...


Thanks, but I can't take credit. Found it on another post on quattroworld.

cheers.


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello,

we are the designer-office that created the new metal shifter for the Audi TT (MK1).

Perhaps it's interesting for you:
We found a solution to integrate the original design into the new shifter. You find the current pictures in this post. 
MOD EDIT: Strayed into commercial advertising - not allowed. Please contact forum admin to discuss.

But now have fun with the new pictures:


























If anyone have questions please feel free to connect us.

Greatings from Germany

Your Metal-Designer team


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

8)  8) 
John


----------



## stoffi (Jul 17, 2007)

Nah, not workin' for me. Good effort though!


----------



## Daz8n (Sep 22, 2009)

Still not keen on the gaiter being pushed down underneath... and a 30 Euro discount??.... from what??? The original price of 130 Euro?

Daz


----------



## Jason Bouchard (May 18, 2008)

any way i can get that 6 speed unit that bolts under the stock ring ?

I'm in the United states. . . i know of quite a few people over here would are interested
Thx 
[email protected]


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

@daz8n:
That's right. The normal price for the shifter (incl. shiftplate, distance-ring with lethercover, stockcover, shift knob and screws (two sorts of screws are included: 1 sort to install the shifter without the original ring and 1 sort to install the shifter with the original cover)) is 129,95 Euro. If you order one via pn in this forum you get 15 Euro off, are there a number of guys (20) who wants this shifter too the discout would be 20 Euro instead of 15 Euro and so on.

If you have further questions feel free to connect us.

Your Metal-Designer team


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hey *Metal-Designer*, I would be interested if you made a Version2 model. One where the reverse gear was separate from 1st gear, even if the slim piece of metal between the gates was a little shorter. And maybe nice if gear numbers were etched on . . . . :wink:


----------



## Jason Bouchard (May 18, 2008)

WILL you ship to the United states ??? NJ 08648 ? and how much is it in USD ? (6 Speed that will use stock shifter ring) 
Thanks


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Metal-Designer said:


> Hello,
> 
> we are the designer-office that created the new metal shifter for the Audi TT (MK1).
> 
> ...


Very very awesome alot better than the original design and exactly how i pictured it looking if done correctly.

As if the metal design team joined the forum ahah how did they know we was chatting about this lol ? good though cos now i actually fancy buying one for my bday lol

as stated i think the reverse should be seperate from the first gear slot - this surely could be done 
and secondly as stated - maybe the numbers could be etched into the plate or TT onto the plate would give it a bit more character as its looking a bit plain at the minute.

I feel a group buy coming on here - im interested anyone else

Would the OSIR orbit gear surround fit on this aswell as that would look soooooo goood 8)


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Thats looking nice, im interested as well. Will keep a look out for a group buy. But is charlie still making one as well ?


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

The only real issue for me would be does it work and work well. I mean as far as I know nobody has successfully made and fitted one of these or similar type. We have heard the issues and problems in making and successfully fitting similar as stated above. I would want to make sure it preformed as if it wasn't fitted so to speak with no issues of gear changes not wanting to smoothly slip into the slots. Also what about the gear level shaft and knob as it looks like I wont be able to use my Auto Aesthetics big nob and that probably goes to those with the Forge big knob either. So what we really need here IMO is for somebody on here to fit one and report back to the forum after fitted and then at regular intervals on how well it performs and continues to performs. I would like to ask the makers of this to give us more details on who has them fitted and how well they performed etc.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I have been working on this for a while now and certainly the latest pictures reflect more what I am aiming at - the issue is that reverse and 1st gear occupy very similar spaces and don't allow for even a sliver of metal.

You also have to bare in mind that the gearstick does move about quite a lot and it could cause catching problems - I am trying to make the locations of the seperating pieces of metal so that you move the gearstick to its full extreme before slotting in - I now have someone with more technical drawing experience working on it as I am basically a flid in that department.

I will also be looking to charge a lot less than this other option ;-) It is not as easy as I first thought - but hey when is it ever 

I will also ship to the US and anywhere in the world with no issue.

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Ok, will wait and see what you can do first. Some engraving on it as mentioned earlier would be nice as well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Mal engraving should not be a problem mate - may add a £5 or so to the price but that's about it.

I have been approached by a very kind forum member who has the relevant skillset to produce a technical drawing - so hopefully it will be moving forward shortly.

Steve (VSPURS) I haven't forgotten you mate 

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

what about those with short shifters lol :roll:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> what about those with short shifters lol :roll:


Unless you have the side to side one it should cause no issue.

Charlie


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

les said:


> So what we really need here IMO is for somebody on here to fit one and report back to the forum after fitted and then at regular intervals on how well it performs and continues to performs.


Good idea Les.
What if...some of the members who were interested split the cost and fitted it for testing to one of their cars?
If any problems arose then they could be addressed on the version Charlie is looking into.
The testing cost could be under £10 each which is a small price to pay for Research and Development.
If it all went 'tits up' nobody would have lost much money.
Just a thought.
John.


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

GEM said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > So what we really need here IMO is for somebody on here to fit one and report back to the forum after fitted and then at regular intervals on how well it performs and continues to performs.
> ...


Good idea i agree - maybe they could send someone with a bit more knowledge on the TT etc a free sample to test and give feedback on. & like stated for research and development purposes - as one free sample that would become perfected by enthusiasts would then sell far more than if one were to buy one and realise its a load of crap and loose out on all the potential sales they could have had if they let us play with one and perfect it


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Eiphos_1830 said:


> Good idea Les.
> What if...some of the members who were interested split the cost and fitted it for testing to one of their cars?
> If any problems arose then they could be addressed on the version Charlie is looking into.
> The testing cost could be under £10 each which is a small price to pay for Research and Development.
> ...


Good idea i agree - maybe they could send someone with a bit more knowledge on the TT etc a free sample to test and give feedback on. & like stated for research and development purposes - as one free sample that would become perfected by enthusiasts would then sell far more than if one were to buy one and realise its a load of crap and loose out on all the potential sales they could have had if they let us play with one and perfect it [/quote]

Somebody like Wak a guy we (and they) can trust after all WAK worked with Forge for the new silicon hoses. Wak is respected and would give an unbiased view and report back even if he agreed to return it after the trial. Now IMO If this thing is the real deal then this company would be only to happy to agree IMO. Other companies do such so why not this one after all if its all it's cracked up to be they will sell plenty via here. What think thee?


----------



## cyberface (Apr 1, 2007)

surely if everyone clubbed together and bought one we cvould just draw round it and then make our won save charlie drawing!


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

cyberface said:


> surely if everyone clubbed together and bought one we cvould just draw round it and then make our won save charlie drawing!


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

any chance of one for a mk2


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

cyberface said:


> surely if everyone clubbed together and bought one we cvould just draw round it and then make our won save charlie drawing!


 :lol: I was thinking the same thing  just didn't want to be the one to say it out loud :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Eiphos_1830 (May 27, 2009)

Yer steal there idea and sizes etc and make our own - Have TTOC etched onto it :idea: :roll:

Anyone up for group busy yet or are people waiting on the testing of it all :?:


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

les said:


> The only real issue for me would be does it work and work well... Looks like I wont be able to use my Auto Aesthetics big nob and that probably goes to those with the Forge big knob either.


Ditto Les's comments. I'm still interested, but would also want to retain my Auto Aesthetics Speed 2S gear knob. Out of all the money I've spent on engineering and cosmetic mods, this is still my favourite.

Doug


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello,

we saw that you discussed a lot about our new shifter and we want to make you an offer: We can sent one shifter to one of you. This person can test the shifter and can tell the others how it was to shift it. But in return we want that you respect our development. So if you copy it easily you disrespect our work we put in this project. It costs us a lot of time and engeniering to built it up in that way it looks now. Decide yourself.

If someone is interested in testing the shifter he or she can connect us via pn or post in this forum.

You might know it but we have a videotape of the shifting on youtube for you. Maybe you check it out:





If someone is interested in buying one you can start a list with the names and the number of gears (5- or 6-Gear) like we mentioned it in one of our last posts. It's up to you.

If there are any questions please feel free to connect us. We answer them as good and fast as we can.

Your Metal-Designer Team

PS: We can deliver the shifter worldwide.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

OK I nominate Wak and will PM him if everybody is happy as I think that fair to all.

I have sent PMs to both Wak and the guys (Metal-Designer) making the offer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

So by accepting a trial, TT Forum members are effectively agreeing that Charlie must forfeit the right to progress development of a broadly similar, possibly improved product in parallel with any knowledge gleaned from the test?

Is that a fair pre-condition given that we could club together and buy one collectively, trial it in the same way and then use the knowledge to input to Charlie's project without prejudice to Metal Designer's effort?

Doug


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Doug Short said:


> So by accepting a trial, TT Forum members are effectively agreeing that Charlie must forfeit the right to progress development of a broadly similar, possibly improved product in parallel with any knowledge gleaned from the test?
> 
> Is that a fair pre-condition given that we could club together and buy one collectively, trial it in the same way and then use the knowledge to input to Charlie's project without prejudice to Metal Designer's effort?
> 
> Doug


 Not IMO no.
Charlie has already stated his would be considerably cheaper and there is nothing wrong with a bit of healthy competition. Not sure how you arrive at the conclusion or that Charlie forfeits any rights to make his simply because a company offers to have theirs tested by a forum member. Don't understand your thinking on a precondition. Why do we need to club together when somebody like Wak who is very well respected on here may be happy to test it and give us his unbiased view? I like choice and I am far from certain so many will buy either if it means having to remove their Forge or whatever gear knob. I am a big supporter of Charlie and all that he does for this forum and you never know he may even sell these if his becomes a no goer for whatever reason. Would be interesting to hear Charlies view on it don't you think.


----------



## Jason Bouchard (May 18, 2008)

Hey guys here is another forum with everyone talking about the gated shifters too ( most of us US guys) 
look at page 2 with lots of pics 
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4764855&page=1

Also Charlie sign me up if you can ship to that states, If you look in that thread you'll see alot of guys are interested 

(also thanks for getting back to me about shipping, I guess ZEE germans still dont like the Americans, and feel we aren't worth there time)


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

sorry for coming late into discussion I would be happy to put up a smsll amount of cash with everyone else as it seems like a great tool. my vote will be with the majority as your knowledge at this time is greater than mine cheers salty (semi newbie)


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Cheers Les and I appreciate your pm too  goodness me, me being pleasant to Les doesn't happen too often 

I totally appreciate the companies request that their design is not copied from one of their products, I would feel the same way. As mentioned I have had an offer from a forum member who is qualified to make up technical drawings, although obviously it won't happen overnight.

I do have an engineering firm who are working on about 10 other products for me at the moment, so I have a rough quote and certainly plan to sell them for as reasonable price as possible to broaden the appeal and increase the amount of people who can afford to buy it.

Mal asked about engraving and I think that is another way to make my product stand out - forum name, TT, gear numbers or anything you want really 

I don't expect I will have anything ready for sale for at least a month or so if not a bit longer - it is a top priority as there is so much interest.

Charlie


----------



## Guest (Feb 19, 2010)

les said:


> Not sure how you arrive at the conclusion or that Charlie forfeits any rights to make his simply because a company offers to have theirs tested by a forum member. Don't understand your thinking on a precondition.


Just because Metal Designer's comment gave me the impression they wouldn't be very happy if Charlie's product ended up to be similar to theirs after a TT Forum representative had tested one, irrespective of whether there was any actual copying going on or not. That was all. Therefore, by not accepting their offer, we don't risk them trying to claim that?

Doug


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

My product will inevitably be fairly similar as their is very little margin with where the seperating pieces need to go. I had hoped to avoid having reverse and 1st gear occupy the same spot - but as these guys obviously found it is unavoidable.

In fairness I could just buy one of theirs and copy it anyway if I really wanted to  I have no intention of doing that, i do have some integrity 

Charlie


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Well Imho i think one with the tt logo engraved and possibly the gear numbers would look much better. So i will just wait for charlie to sort it out. No hurry mate, but before eventt 10 would be nice.  Just a bit worried how it would look with the forge big knb ? Also need to try and fit my orbit ring as well.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

malstt said:


> Well Imho i think one with the tt logo engraved and possibly the gear numbers would look much better. So i will just wait for charlie to sort it out. No hurry mate, but before eventt 10 would be nice.  Just a bit worried how it would look with the forge big knb ? Also need to try and fit my orbit ring as well.


I have just heard from the genreous forum member and we are looking to meet up soon and thrash the plans out as much as possible  before he cracks on - watch this space.

Charlie


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

*Charlie*, well done and you're quite right to stick to your principles regarding copyright . . . and that's what you should do when you produce your example as Metal-Designer should do with theirs. Otherwise it's "game on" :wink:


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

new boy to tts but not to life crack on charlie cheers salty


----------



## Krissrock (Jun 23, 2005)

as stated before, there's interest across the pond . i'd like to see a different / improved design


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

FYI i hate the current rubber gator and would love one of these


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Jen-TT said:


> FYI i hate the current rubber gator and would love one of these


  How could you hate one of the defining style points of the TT?


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

TT Ade said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > FYI i hate the current rubber gator and would love one of these
> ...


Ditto .. :?


----------



## Jen-TT (Feb 2, 2009)

the metal one looks soo much cooler, it'll match all the metal surrounding the vents etc. Plus they are a nightmare to clean!


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Do they work with the standard shift knob and what is under the gate?

cheers,


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Charlie are you making this to work with or without short shifter kits and with or without forge knobs?


----------



## Metal-Designer (Feb 18, 2010)

Hello guy's,

you can use your original shift-knob instead of the aluminium knob. That's no problem - a customer from Germany uses his original knob for example.

We also create a version for those people that use short shifter kits.

If there are any questions please feel free to connect us.

Your Metal-Designer Team


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Bikerz said:


> Charlie are you making this to work with or without short shifter kits and with or without forge knobs?


Sheldon - I had a meeting Saturday morning with "my design guy" he is currently working on the prototype and reckons he should have the technical drawings to me this week some time.

The plan is to initially make it to fit the standard shift set up, although the short shift (forward+backwards) should make no difference - it may be tricky to sort it for the side to side initially. I will wait to see how it turns out before committing to a model for that.

I am keen to get this up and running asap and with the help I am getting I see this as something that should be available relatively soon. I will need to get the prototype sorted first and then run it in my own car to assess suitability and I am most certainly not going to rush it and then find there are issues, as I want people to be able to buy with confidence - also at a good price of course - I will run a group buy as a starting point.

Charlie


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I now have the technical drawings and am planning to meet up with my engineer early next week, at this point I will post up with an approximate eta, as said I will need to test run the prototype on my car initially and will provide feedback as appropriate 

Charlie


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Charlie said:


> I now have the technical drawings and am planning to meet up with my engineer early next week, at this point I will post up with an approximate eta, as said I will need to test run the prototype on my car initially and will provide feedback as appropriate
> 
> Charlie


Watching intently on this !!!! c'mon charlie get this as a exclusive TT spares special !!!


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

Just to add my 2p worth...

The one fitted to the R8 has a depth to the metal, whereas the metal-designer one looks very thin. So I hope the design is going the way of the R8 look, this will also mean the thin parts between the slots will have more strength. I can see it being easy to bend the thin strands on the one pictured above.


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Nem said:


> Just to add my 2p worth...
> 
> The one fitted to the R8 has a depth to the metal, whereas the metal-designer one looks very thin. So I hope the design is going the way of the R8 look, this will also mean the thin parts between the slots will have more strength. I can see it being easy to bend the thin strands on the one pictured above.


Nick you have hit upon one of my major concerns and therefore considerations when embarking upon this  , I am very aware that the forces involved when changing gear can be quite strong, and therefore the metal seperating sections must be suitably strong to withstand this - i will be running the prototype when made up to ensure that everything is correctly spaced and suitably sturdy so if you miss a gear and whack the metal it wont bend like a cheap piece of crap 

Charlie


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

That 'depth' you speak of is because the gate is alloy cast whereas, AFAIK, metal designer and potentially Charlie's will will from metal sheet.


----------



## robokn (Feb 21, 2006)

So perhaps the way ahead is a cast alloy one that can be rounded at these edges, this of course
will increase all costs to both designer and purchaser but is the only way ahead I think


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

robokn said:


> So perhaps the way ahead is a cast alloy one that can be rounded at these edges, this of course
> will increase all costs to both designer and purchaser but is the only way ahead I think


My dad works for a casting company. Do alot of parts for borg warner etc.

Guess it depends what quantitys your talking about though. I would imagine you would need somewhere much smaller.


----------



## salTTy (Dec 26, 2009)

I agree that the metal design one is flimsy looking ,surely it is only necessary to make out if thicker sheet rather than cast (dont call me surely) cheers salty


----------



## zakkiaz (Jun 7, 2009)

TT Ade said:


> Jen-TT said:
> 
> 
> > FYI i hate the current rubber gator and would love one of these
> ...


I agree in design point of the TT  but i do like this idea


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

TT Spares - UPDATE

Right guys sorry for the delay in updating this thread, I was off sick for a bit as some of you know.

I dropped off the technical drawing last week at my local engineering firm and we have spoken this morning regarding getting the prototype made up - it will end up being slightly different to the other options as to keep the costs right down for you guys I am trying to keep the engineering side of things as straight forward as possible.

As such the prototype should be ready in 5-7 days and once I have tested that and given it back for any fine tuning I can hit the go button on production.

I already have a price per unit to make them out of aluminium which will understandably be a little bit more expensive than steel but I feel it is best to go for quality rather than just make them as cheap as physically possible  after all we do own a classic icon of design rather than a Corsa :lol:

I have started a new thread. viewtopic.php?f=2&t=168371

Charlie


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

my mates mates g/f wants one for her brothers Cleo ??


----------



## sTTranger (Oct 21, 2008)

charlie wil this fit a mk2???

[smiley=bigcry.gif] This is one mod i would luv [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

sTTranger said:


> charlie wil this fit a mk2???
> 
> [smiley=bigcry.gif] This is one mod i would luv [smiley=bigcry.gif]


I am afraid this is a MK1 only option buddy :-( may progress to a MK2 option in the future.



roddy said:


> my mates mates g/f wants one for her brothers Cleo ??


No woriess bludd, it will look well wicked init, alvough de gearstick may not line up with the holes so he culd only use 1,2,3 geer -

Chaz


----------



## markmcgookin (Jun 22, 2010)

Has this thread died again?

It looked like it was close to completion in March, and I would love one of these bad boys!

Clunk Clunk... VROOOOM!


----------



## oldguy (Jun 25, 2009)

They are already up for sale...check out TTspares website..or PM charlie direct....


----------



## 2kttdriver (Aug 11, 2011)

can you make one for a 5 speed? how much would it be to ship to WA 98058?


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Sorry I haven't done one for the 5 speed, I need a car to work on to get it right and mine is 6 speed.

For anyone who hasn't seen these, here are some pics - pm me for prices or if you can't pm then email me on [email protected] - I have yet another batch in production at the moment.

It comes with extended stainless steel bolts, a custom fit leather gaiter and the shiftgate itself - also available seperately is the gearknob pictured.


























Charlie


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

still havn't fitted mine chazchops


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Gazzer said:


> still havn't fitted mine chazchops


 :roll: :lol:

Charlie


----------



## Flash (Apr 14, 2011)

Love using mine.....great mod. Get it fitted !!


----------



## Neb (Oct 25, 2007)

2kttdriver said:


> can you make one for a 5 speed?


----------

